# best gang sheet pricing



## mariehutch (Feb 5, 2008)

I am trying to find the best price for gang sheets with 4 color plastisols. Any help would be great. I am only looking at 20 to 30 sheets for this customer. Thanks


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I know price is important, but so is a quality product produced quick. I like the fell of the transfer from Ace Transfer Company, Inc. . they are great to deal with and have a lot of knowledge. .... JB


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You might try F&M Expressions but don't trust the pricing on their website, it looks like they've updated it but it doesn't include all their fees, ask for a quote. Typical with places that offer low prices, the customer service can be a little spartan, not bad but just adequate. 
spot color plastisol transfers

I've read good things about Ace but they charge an extra $0.80 per sheet if you gang your images. While not technically price gouging it leaves me with the same impression. Their pricing grids are also the most complicated I've ever seen, ridiculous really. But by all reports they are exceptional quality for the price.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

mariehutch said:


> I am trying to find the best price for gang sheets with 4 color plastisols. Any help would be great. I am only looking at 20 to 30 sheets for this customer. Thanks


Do you mean 4 spot colors or 4-color process?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

wormil said:


> You might try F&M Expressions but don't trust the pricing on their website, it looks like they've updated it but it doesn't include all their fees, ask for a quote. Typical with places that offer low prices, the customer service can be a little spartan, not bad but just adequate.
> spot color plastisol transfers
> 
> I've read good things about Ace but they charge an extra $0.80 per sheet if you gang your images. While not technically price gouging it leaves me with the same impression. Their pricing grids are also the most complicated I've ever seen, ridiculous really. But by all reports they are exceptional quality for the price.


I agree Rick their priceing is hard to understand, I just call and get them to tell me the cost. They always take time to answer questions and listen to the customers needs. The best thig is in over 2yrs dealing with them,I have never had a problem with any order. They have no hidden cost at Ace Transfer Company and they have a great product with a soft feel. ..... JB


----------



## mariehutch (Feb 5, 2008)

I mean there are a total, of 4 colors in the image and lettering. I have checked with f & M but have not heard back from them yet. Plan on checking with ace today. Normaly I use Transfer express for one color or digi prints. Their prices seem so high for the gang sheets I need this time. I am needing ! adult size and 3 different pocket images with a total of 4 colors. There are no screenprinters in our area I would even want to use to even consider outsourcing. I am quite fussy as word travels way too fast for sloppy work.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

COEDS said:


> I agree Rick their priceing is hard to understand, I just call and get them to tell me the cost. They always take time to answer questions and listen to the customers needs. The best thig is in over 2yrs dealing with them,I have never had a problem with any order. They have no hidden cost at Ace Transfer Company and they have a great product with a soft feel. ..... JB


I'm probably going to order from them soon just because I want to try them out and take a look at their transfer quality which I keep reading has a soft hand.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

wormil said:


> I'm probably going to order from them soon just because I want to try them out and take a look at their transfer quality which I keep reading has a soft hand.


 When I order,I tell them what I want and what I will be putting it on. I specify,type of material,color of garment,,quantity, and hot or cold peel. Thye always get it right and my customers are always happy. ..... JB


----------



## melbyj71 (Oct 1, 2007)

mariehutch said:


> I mean there are a total, of 4 colors in the image and lettering. I have checked with f & M but have not heard back from them yet. Plan on checking with ace today. Normaly I use Transfer express for one color or digi prints. Their prices seem so high for the gang sheets I need this time. I am needing ! adult size and 3 different pocket images with a total of 4 colors. There are no screenprinters in our area I would even want to use to even consider outsourcing. I am quite fussy as word travels way too fast for sloppy work.


 
I use F&M Exclusively. Ask for Courtney - she is my rep and is always spot on with replies, assistance, etc. I just email the file, she gives me an email back with a total (not including shipping) and the date that it will ship - which has never been more than 3 days from the day I send the email. I receive via UPS ground 2 days later. I always factor a full week - if I order on Monday, I receive on Monday - etc..... We have NEVER had a misprint, every shirt we have done with their transfers has worked perfectly! From a small run of 15 shirts - to a larger run of 350.....they don't charge extra to gang - as long as the artwork is submitted according to their specs....

Not saying that other companies aren't good - just letting you know that F&M (Transfer Freedom) is the choice for me.............

Melanie


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

melbyj71 said:


> I use F&M Exclusively. Ask for Courtney - she is my rep and is always spot on with replies, assistance, etc. I just email the file, she gives me an email back with a total (not including shipping) and the date that it will ship - which has never been more than 3 days from the day I send the email. I receive via UPS ground 2 days later. I always factor a full week - if I order on Monday, I receive on Monday - etc..... We have NEVER had a misprint, every shirt we have done with their transfers has worked perfectly! From a small run of 15 shirts - to a larger run of 350.....they don't charge extra to gang - as long as the artwork is submitted according to their specs....
> 
> Not saying that other companies aren't good – just letting you know that F&M (Transfer Freedom) is the choice for me.............
> 
> Melanie


I agree. I use F&M exclusively as well and Courtney is awesome. On my first order there was some kind of blemish on one of the designs and they reprinted and shipped them the same day – no questions asked.

Just for the record I know some people here don't like the 'rubbery' hand that the Freedom transfers have, but I have sold over 300 with no complaints.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I know most suppliers charge a different price for a ganged image vs. non-ganged, even though the size is the same. Is this because they cut the ganged images for you? If you ordered ganged and specified no cut would it cost the same as a non-ganged order?


----------



## skylandprinting (Jul 3, 2007)

FMX is pretty true to their pricing. We have used them, and except for a little hassle, liked their prices and product.


----------

